# 911 Dilema!!!



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay so Im goin to make this short and sweet......

Hubby got a free black lab puppy from a neighbor that had a litter of 10. He brought the puppy home and I went and bought flea bath and His first round of puppy shots. I kept him and Diamond seperated for 2 days. I also bought deworming for him. He received him on Sunday night at 9pm. Now almost a week later his poo is laced with mucous and blood :huh: I do not know what to do. Diamonds poo solid and normal as usual (Thank God). I have them seperated for now. But 
Im at a lost right now as to what to do???? Is it just the dewormer?


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

Get the lab puppy to the vet ASAP. If there is blood in his stool he might have some type of blockage that has caused internal bleeding.

I hope he will be ok!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree. Your puppy needs to see a vet asap. I would be very concerned about parvo. 
Over the counter dewormers are not terribly effective. Also, please do not use flea dips/shampoos. They are pesticides and can make the animal ill, especially puppies and cats. A topical product like Advantage or Frontline is much safer and a bath in dish soap (Dawn, Joy) will get whats on the dog right then. Let dog dry completely, then apply Adv or FL. 

Also, if you are buying the vaccines at a co-op/tractor supply, realize there is no guarantee they have been handled properly and will be effective.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree ...... get him to the vet right away. 
You need to have him checked out anyway problems or not.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. Get him to the vet asap. I would be so worried about parvo as JMM said.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with the ladies. It could be something like Parvo or it could be something like parasites. So a run to the Vet is in order. I wouldnt even wait for an appointment, just show up. I will keep them seperate as well. It is a good thing that you did that from the start. Do you know if the other lab puppies are having the same symptoms? I would ask your neighbor and let her know as well. 

I will keep the baby lab and your family in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay So Is Diamond Protected she is up to date on her shots???


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree about Parvo, or even Coccidia. I know Coccidia eggs don't hatch for 16 days or so after the dog is infected, so it's possible that it's only that...but because Parvo can be deadly, I would take him to a vet ASAP.

Keep Diamond 100% away from the new puppy until the vet determines what is wrong with it. Even if Diamond has her shots, she's never 100% protected...especially from Parvo.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh dear!!! Please keep us posted. 
I think of Parvo also. Vet ASAP, like everyone is saying.

Please watch a big puppy like a lab and a tiny Malt as this could be trouble for a little back, neck and knees.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Apr 4 2009, 12:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757077


> I agree about Parvo, or even Coccidia. I know Coccidia eggs don't hatch for 16 days or so after the dog is infected, so it's possible that it's only that...but because Parvo can be deadly, I would take him to a vet ASAP.
> 
> Keep Diamond 100% away from the new puppy until the vet determines what is wrong with it. Even if Diamond has her shots, she's never 100% protected...especially from Parvo.[/B]



Giardia is another possibility and no, Diamond isn't protected because she's had vaccinations.

It sounds like these puppies may never have been to the vet?


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I just want to knock hubby out and he knows it. Im sooooo ujpset right now. He has taken the puupy outside to exam his stool (if he goes poo). Im goin totake him to our vet and have him looked at Im calling them now.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unfortunately there are some new strains of parvo out there, so I would definitely separate them.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

DON'T put Diamond anywhere outside that the puppy has been!!!! Very important!!!!

Hubby may be in big trouble!!!!!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

They are seperated!!! The vet has me on hold. I hate being on hold.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Yikes, hope everything will turn out ok for you guys. rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hoping to hear a good report from the vet.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't let Diamond anywhere the puppy has been, either. Parvo lives on surfaces for months.

Let us know what your vet says.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

So sorry this is happening. Please update when you can.
Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh dear. all the best for you and diamond, and the other puppy.
please keep us updated and remeber we are all thinking of you!

rayer: 
*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If it would be Parvo, can the vet put Diamond on something to catch it early? I am hoping it is not anything serious! Please let us know........Keeping my fingers crossed for little Diamond!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update......


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's the very depressing update....

We took the puppy to the original owner (who still has a litter of 3 left) and she wasnt having the same issue. So she took them to her vet they said his stomach is twisted. We got the puppy for free and our finances have not been right because I'm in between switching jobs so we had to either pay this expensive vet bill or have him put down. Hubby was very emotional and upset so the original owner took him back as she said she would if anything was wrong in the beginning. So nothin life threatning for Diamond but I feel for Hubby and this poor little guy. Hubby keeps crying. I'm so distraught. So I told hubby I would save up and go to a breeder for him a chocolate lab while I'm saving to purcahse my angel from bonnie. It has been a very eventful day.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry. [attachment=50817:big_hug.gif]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Oh that is awful  I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

That is just so sad, that poor little puppy.. If the other pups tested fine and are all in good health, why didn't his friend offer him another..

So glad Diamond is in the all clear


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Please inform these people of rescue organizations. They may take the pup, and give proper medical care. 

I'm so sorry for the pup.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to make the decision to release the pup back to the breeder. Hopefully the breeder will do the right thing and provide medical care for the puppy instead of have him put down.

I hope your financial situation improves soon so you can have Malt #2 & your husband can have a dog of his very own (although I've even convinced my hubby that Maltese are the best dogs and now he would never consider anything different!). Hugs to you.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry about this. As someone else said, could you not have gotten another from the same person? I am very afraid the original owner will not have the puppy taken care of; just a gut feeling. In any case, I am sorry for you, your husband and the puppy, but am glad little Diamond will be fine. And yes, as Deb suggested, contacting a rescue group would be wonderful! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry - like some of the others have said I wonder if the original owner would let you and hubby have another of the ones left. I hope they take good care of this poor little one.

Hugs to you all!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your concern :grouphug; were back at home with another puppy from the same litter. Hubby is not crying anymore (my poor BIG baby) he named him cheddar (the other ones name was Dino) - don't know where he gets these names from :huh: But he's doin good and healthy after a thorough vet checked before we left! Hubby is now on my good side because my Diamond is safe!! That's my baby :wub2:

But I will post pics of cheddar shortly! Thanks again!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Yay! So glad your hubby has Cheddar and little Diamond is fine! I just hope little Dino is taken care of as he should be! I just love happy endings! :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Welcome Cheddar!

:biggrin:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Whew what a day for you guys! I'm so glad it's a happy ending. Yayyyyyy!!! Now Diamond has a new brother. :wub: :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (NDTH @ Apr 5 2009, 03:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757329


> Whew what a day for you guys! I'm so glad it's a happy ending. Yayyyyyy!!![/B]


* :yes: :yes: 

I'm hapy everything turned out good! welcome little cheddar :heart: 
*


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Aww Welcome Cheddar :wub: , that is such wonderful news. I am so glad hubby has Cheddar and little Dimaond is all safe.

Do you know what the breeder is going to do with Dino?, will they be putting him to rest or getting the operation?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad it worked out for you, I am just seeing the end of this thread....I hope little Dino is taken care of. 
Welcome Cheddar.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh boy what an eventful day. I'm so happy that Diamond is ok and so sad for Dino.

Congrats on the new pup Cheddar. Pics please


----------

